# Berkley nanofil is False advertising, nothing nano about this line



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

There is nothing nano about this line, other than the fact that berkleys marketing team wanted to capitalize on the buzzword nano. Their name choice is an insult to real scientists and false advertising.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

And i start this thread bc of the one that someone decided to just remove(probably bc they advertise it here).


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lol, the thread i responded to was in the bass section...happppy weekend everyone,?!?!?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Sure this isn't the thread?
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=179859


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

that was the original thread from a month or two ago.

Now there is another one on the "bass" section.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1278766#post1278766


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll probably never try it no matter what they call it. I'll stick to my Trilene XL & PowerPro.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe the reason they used the word Nano in the name is because of its small diameter. Could be they figured that sounded better than anything else they come up with at the time.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> I'll probably never try it no matter what they call it. I'll stick to my Trilene XL & PowerPro.


+1. All though I do wanna try that 832 suffix


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

So others use trilene xl? I use 8lb.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JamesT said:


> So others use trilene xl? I use 8lb.


I use 4lb on my bluegill ultralite rod & I use 6lb on another rod. I use 12lb on my topwater rod for bass. I also use 12lb on my rod that I throw hard jerkbaits on. I love that line,never had a problem with it at all.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Whoever schooled you in your technological backgroud which you often remind everyone of, must have done a poor job regarding economics.Those who sponsor this site should be subject to more respect than often being criticized by others that have no investment in the cost of the OGF Site operation. Try thinking about the privilege the sponsors have extended to you on a no cost basis. 
As far as the word "Nano" is concerned, it covers many areas of description
relative to decreased size. As best I remember the Greeks used it to describe what we refer to as Dwarf, or smaller than normal.
Also interesting to note that I managed to get my comments into a single post rather than several spaced on two minute intervals.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Whoever schooled you in your technological backgroud which you often remind everyone of, must have done a poor job regarding economics.Those who sponsor this site should be subject to more respect than often being criticized by others that have no investment in the cost of the OGF Site operation. Try thinking about the privilege the sponsors have extended to you on a no cost basis.
> As far as the word "Nano" is concerned, it covers many areas of description
> relative to decreased size. As best I remember the Greeks used it to describe what we refer to as Dwarf, or smaller than normal.
> Also interesting to note that I managed to get my comments into a single post rather than several spaced on two minute intervals.



Well said! And thanks for the Monday morning chuckle.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

JamesT said:


> So others use trilene xl? I use 8lb.


Thats good stuff

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotta pad the post count lol.

And i think google does many of the ads here (like the nanofil ads).

Do the math, with the thinnest 6 lb test, i get a strand diameter of about 25,000 nm.

Hardly nanotechnology....weve been extruding polymers of that diameter for decades and decades......

Berkley is full of crap......


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Why should i respect false advertising?

Why should anyone respect false advertising?

(had to get my post count up)


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Is this really important enough in your life that you felt the need to make a thread dedicated to it? Very few products out there are EXACTLY what they&#8217;re name implies. Most of us accept that and have more important things to worry about.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Wait a minute, a company used a slick phase or word to pump a product up in a feeble attempt to increase sales. I guess it worked...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

"Not a Mono. Not a Braid. The Next Generation of Fishing line. NanoFil is made out of gel-spun polyethylene, much like a superline. This ultimate spinning reel fishing line consists of hundreds of Dyneema® nanofilaments that are molecularly linked and shaped into a unified filament fishing line. Dyneema, The Worlds Strongest Fiber, gives this line superline type strength and our uni-filament process makes it feel and handle like a smooth "

From their website. "Hundreds of Dyneema nanofilaments".

From their website the diameter of 6 lb test is 0.005". 

Convert to meters (or don't maybe they mean nano inches lol, but they don't even attain nano inch status), and do some math. The math shows that those are not nanofilaments. Unless you consider a telephone pole made from plastic to also be a nanofilament. I get an approximate diameter (on the conservative side) of 25,000 nm. To claim that those are nanofilaments is a lie. 

Its all good though.....


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Whoever schooled you in your technological backgroud which you often remind everyone of, must have done a poor job regarding economics.Those who sponsor this site should be subject to more respect than often being criticized by others that have no investment in the cost of the OGF Site operation. Try thinking about the privilege the sponsors have extended to you on a no cost basis.
> As far as the word "Nano" is concerned, it covers many areas of description
> relative to decreased size. As best I remember the Greeks used it to describe what we refer to as Dwarf, or smaller than normal.
> Also interesting to note that I managed to get my comments into a single post rather than several spaced on two minute intervals.


In other words no one should criticize a product that advertises on here no matter I how crappy it is lol


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Those who sponsor this site should be subject to more respect than often being criticized by others that have no investment in the cost of the OGF Site operation. Try thinking about the privilege the sponsors have extended to you on a no cost basis.


I couldn't disagree with you more on that statement. Just because someone advertises on here doesn't mean that they can't be criticized by those who enjoy the site. How's anyone in business supposed to learn what people like or dislike about a certain product they offer if all they hear is a bunch of hot aired "Good job,your product is wonderful" crap all the time. Hearing the positives and negatives of any product can only make it better,whether it's improving it's performance,a name change,etc,etc.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> Whoever schooled you in your technological backgroud which you often remind everyone of, must have done a poor job regarding economics.Those who sponsor this site should be subject to more respect than often being criticized by others that have no investment in the cost of the OGF Site operation. Try thinking about the privilege the sponsors have extended to you on a no cost basis.
> As far as the word "Nano" is concerned, it covers many areas of description
> relative to decreased size. As best I remember the Greeks used it to describe what we refer to as Dwarf, or smaller than normal.
> Also interesting to note that I managed to get my comments into a single post rather than several spaced on two minute intervals.


I give many reviews of products that I've used on here, I would think Berkley would welcome the criticism, that way they can fix the glaring issues of their product...I'm just a C+ Math student in College, so if it's not NANO they shouldn't call it that...if it is, then James should hid his head in shame!
The line in question, is a very good "First Generation" New type of fused Super line. It has one key issue and that is rated line strength is at the knot, most superlines increase strength at the knot, this leads one to think the line is alittle too brittle. Some say it frays easily and frays at the knots, but I haven't seen that! If Berkley addresses these issues, then this will be the perfect fishing line...(In my opinion)!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

"There's no such thing as bad publicity"
P.T. Barnum 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

He&#8217;s not criticizing it because he thinks the product lacks something, or is of poor quality. His whole rant is about how it&#8217;s not exactly what the name implies (to him, in his &#8220;scientific&#8221; mind). *Who cares?* This is apparently one more way of trying to make people think he&#8217;s smarter than others.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

NO but you can enjoy 30 days for using the abbreviated terminology against our TOS.


----------

